# Hauntcast 25 is served



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Wooo hooo!! HO HO BOO!*


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Mmm... It was tasty! Though it was a bit hard to stomach Rev's segment while gnawing on that turkey leg. (At least I _think _it was turkey...)
Thumbs up for _The Walking Dead_.


----------

